# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Badanie nasienia - interpretacja wyników

## aska1205

Proszę o interpretacje wyników męża. Jaka jest szansa na zapłodnienie naturalne ? czy z takimi wynikami jesteśmy już skazani na inseminację lub in vitro......... ?

Wiek - 29
Abstynencja - 5
Czas upłynnienia - 20
pH - 7,9
Liczba plemników - 11,8 mln/ml
Całkowita liczba plemników - 64,9 mln/ejakulat
Ruchliwość typu A+B - 13%
Typ A - 8%
Typ B - 5%
Typ C 41%
Typ D 46%
Liczba plemników typu A+B 1,5 mln/ml

Morfologia:
Objętość - 5,5
Upłynnienie - 20
pH - 7,9

Na 100 obserwowanych plemników:
*formy typowe - 2
*formy atypowe - 98

Obserwowane nieprawidłowości:
*defekt główki - 98
*defekt wstawki - 15
*defekt witki - 28
*krople cytoplazmy - 16

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, jestem tutaj pierwszy raz, nie wiem czy dobrze trafiłam, bardzo prosze o interpretacje wyników mojego męża, czy mamy szansę na dzidziusia?:

lepkość nasienia: prawidłowa
barwa nasienia: opalizująca, lekko przejrzysta
aglutynaty plemników: nieobecne

Ruchomość plemników zbadano oceniając 50 komórek w osadzie odwirowanego ejakulatu.
Okreslono typy ruchu plemników:
A- szybki ruch postępowy: 5%
B- wolny ruch postępowy: 57%
C- ruch w miejscu: 13%
D- brak ruchu: 25%

Nie oceniono żywotności i morfologii plemników z powodu niskiej koncentracji plemników w ejakulacie

objętość- 2,5 ml
upłynnienie nasienia: ok 25 min
ilość plemników w 1 ml: < 0,5 mln
Ilość plemników ruchomych: 75%
ilość plemników żywych: - %
ilość plemników o prawidłowej budowie: - %
leukocyty: 5-8 wpw

----------

